# Coming Soon - 52100



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm very happy to announce that I'll be offering a new carbon steel option for my Martell Knives and that is *52100*! :bliss:



When I first started knifemaking I selected O1 for my carbon steel choice. This decision was made primarily because I needed security, to know 100% that I was putting out a good product. I knew that the heat treatment for O1 had been dialed in for ages and this was pretty much a sure thing. I've never been sorry for having gone this route but over time I've wanted to try different things, and until recently I couldn't get what I wanted to try the most - 52100.

Recently, 52100 has been made available in the size sheets that I can work with, and when heat treated using state of the art tech, this steel becomes a great performer for thin edged kitchen knives like those we make. What I like about 52100 is it's ability, when heat treated properly, to be a pretty damn tough wear resistant steel with great edge holding ability that sharpens nicely - it's everything a knifemaker could hope for in a steel.

Currently we have a decent quantity of 52100 headed to our waterjet cutting service. All of our patterns/sizes offered in O1 will now be made from 52100. O1 will be faded out.

If you would be interested in getting on the list to have a Martell Knife made out of 52100 please shoot me a PM or email. 

This is exciting for me, I hope to bring some of you along for the ride. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

PS - I'd love to hear what you guys think about this.


----------



## Matus (Jan 25, 2018)

I have just one knife from 52100 and it was made by BloodrootBlades. It has 64 HRC but is super easy to sharpen. I like how the steel performs and howit feels on stones. I am actually sorry I can not get it stock-removal-compatible thickness around here. 
So yeah, bring it on!


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 25, 2018)

In the same theme Dave, what will you heat treat 52100 to? Will the prices of the knives go up, since 52100 heat treat is more involved?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 25, 2018)

To be honest I really liked Martell 0-1 blades quite a bit. Sad to hear youre moving to 52100. This new stuff better kick ass.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 25, 2018)

New is always better and maybe just maybe we will see a martell honyaki come from this madness, that would be bad ass


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm aiming for Rc62-63 with cryo. They could be made harder but it's at a risk of a more brittle and chippy edge. This should be the sweet spot but it's always possible to go harder or softer as time goes on.

Yeah saying goodbye to O1 is tough to do, it's like an old reliable friend.


----------



## KCMande (Jan 25, 2018)

And here I was thinking I was done collecting Martell Knives...

An unrelated question, any O1 sujihiki kicking around?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

KCMande said:


> And here I was thinking I was done collecting Martell Knives...
> 
> An unrelated question, any O1 sujihiki kicking around?




You're never done collecting Martell knives! 

Yeah I could find a suji!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 25, 2018)

For gyuto are there any changes in the grind? Or do you have optional grinds?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 25, 2018)

Dave, so you expect your 52100 to have better toughness and retention over your 0-1?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> For gyuto are there any changes in the grind? Or do you have optional grinds?




The grinds I'm doing now are a tad different than what you have in your knife Rick. You were one of the very first to dive in so you got a sort of transitional blade (that's my best description for when I didn't know what I was doing - LOL). What I'm doing now is what I had in my head back then but couldn't get my hands to do. 

The biggest difference will be that today I taper the spine more while leaving it as thick as possible, providing for less flex and more heft plus the lower 1/2 of the blade has a giant blade road/bevel ground in (that's later blended into the top) where the tip is thinned and blended into the main section at the curve part of the profile. 

No I can't offer optional grinds as I'm still trying to perfect this one and to be completely honest the last thing I want to do is to get involved in chasing people's ideas of what they want in a grind, that sounds like a nightmare scenario. I have enough trouble with wood and handle configuration options as it is.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Dave, so you expect your 52100 to have better toughness and retention over your 0-1?




Yes it should. Maybe splitting hairs though in the real world.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 29, 2018)

I think its a great idea....put me down for 52100 on my knives....that is if I'm still on the list!!!!.....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

sudsy9977 said:


> I think its a great idea....put me down for 52100 on my knives....that is if I'm still on the list!!!!.....ryan




Ryan...list....what list?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh what's this? :wink:


----------



## niwaki-boy (Feb 9, 2018)

= metric assload of work ahead! :scared4: 120?
Cant wait to see the future handles, some of the best mine eyes have seen are ones youve made


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> = metric assload of work ahead! :scared4: 120?
> Cant wait to see the future handles, some of the best mine eyes have seen are ones youve made




Yes sir that's a metric assload of work for sure. I hope it keeps me out of trouble for sometime. 

Thanks for the kind words on my handles.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 10, 2018)

Excited for this project. Dave do you think we could get one or more to play with at the ECG end of April this year? I can promise you, it will get lots of use ;-)


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 10, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Excited for this project. Dave do you think we could get one or more to play with at the ECG end of April this year? I can promise you, it will get lots of use ;-)




I don't see me being able to get any of them done by then, especially when I have to sell everything I make.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 11, 2018)

So who's going to be first to get a Martell knife in 52100? :spiteful:


_BTW, since I don't know the costs to work this steel yet I'm going to intially price 52100 the same as O1. This means the initial 52100 knives will likely be less expensive than they will eventually end up being. Book now and save....Hint hint! _


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 24, 2018)

So, who'll be the 1st person to get a Martell knife in 52100? :whistling:


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey Dave, I'm in for a gyuto. What woods are available or did you have a combo in mind?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 25, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Hey Dave, I'm in for a gyuto. What woods are available or did you have a combo in mind?




Hi Bill, 
I hadn't given much thought to the woods but in your case I'm thinking koa!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 25, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Bill,
> I hadn't given much thought to the woods but in your case I'm thinking koa!



:eyebrow:

52100... I had a ZK once which was an odd profile with a clumsy handle but the grind was awesome and so was the steel. 2 forum makers are also renowned for their 52100, so, Dave, 52100 would be the only alternative for my placed order for a CPM-154. I will leave the decision up to you! Do whatever you want!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 25, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> :eyebrow:
> 
> 52100... I had a ZK once which was an odd profile with a clumsy handle but the grind was awesome and so was the steel. 2 forum makers are also renowned for their 52100, so, Dave, 52100 would be the only alternative for my placed order for a CPM-154. I will leave the decision up to you! Do whatever you want!




I have to decide? Don't do that to me!


----------



## Nemo (Apr 25, 2018)

Start a "help me design my Martell" thread? [emoji41]


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 25, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I have to decide? Don't do that to me!



Make low layer count damascus from them, say there ya go, as the 52100 patinas the pattern will become apparent, that would be super cool


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 26, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Start a "help me design my Martell" thread? [emoji41]



Not necessary, I know what I want. When I ordered my CPM-154 gyuto from Dave, 52100 was not available. Now it is and Dave is apparently looking for potential customers. If he wants to do 52100 instead of CPM-154, I am fine with it. I am fine with whatever Dave does! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone interested please contact me directly so we can make plans, I only ask for a 50% deposit up front. 

*Note - as mentioned up thread, I will likely be charging more for this steel once all the costs come in, now is the time to secure the pricing.

Feel free to reach out with your questions. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2018)

I've got my 1st 52100 customer booked! 

:bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2018)

52100 Martell Knives are NOW available to order! :cool2:

https://martellknives.com/pages/steel-info





52100 (High Carbon Ball Bearing Steel) NOW Available!
Heat Treat @ Rc62-63
Reference - 52100 Steel Composition Analysis
A tough high carbon ball bearing steel that provides great wear resistance & edge retention. Well known as being one of the best steels to make a high performance knife out of.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2018)

52100 Martell Knives for sale @ https://homebutcher.com/collections/martell-knives


----------

